# Big Big Big Ear



## phupha2011 (Jan 21, 2012)

My Big Ear in my farm.
It is best to do to improve the breed. [email protected].
We are wired to the breeding of fish.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there soo gorgeous i love big ears >-<"


----------



## phupha2011 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Do you ever notice any problems with them swimming? I have read that some have issues, just wondering...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice looking big ears. I particularly like the colour on the last one shown. 

@ Bettausa, I have a big ear PK and he is one of the most active fish I own. I could see where a HM might have difficulty getting around a larger space, but my PK has no issues with swimming.

He does however, sometimes tear his 'ears' because they are so large.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info little betta. I'm very interested in working with this strain myself.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

9999999+^ so am i


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

:shock: Gorgeous Guys! I think that I am in love


----------



## phupha2011 (Jan 21, 2012)

bettasusa said:


> Thanks for the info little betta. I'm very interested in working with this strain myself.


For me, the fish Hochgag not have any problems. Swim like a fish, it is common.
Techniques for fish my Big Ear is a tropical country. Feeding my pets.
In the tank for the winter, I suggest raising the tank size 18-inch and it will help the fish, big ears, because the capacity to grow even more. Water and water services should be better.
If using Malabar fermented leaves. It will break the fish ear.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I love my big eared guy! I think he's beautiful and he swims non-stop. I think he is young. 

I wonder if his "ears" will get bigger? What do you think?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

awwe he is beautiful! The big ear adds a lot of character to them. I could only imagine him covering his eyes with his ears and catching a photo of it


----------



## phupha2011 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmmm You Fish Beautiful


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

phupha2011 said:


> Hmmm You Fish Beautiful


Thanks! Do you think his "ears" will get bigger as he gets older?


----------



## phupha2011 (Jan 21, 2012)

If grown in a wide and well I think he might be bigger than the ear.
But it all depends on whether it is old or new lines.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Very amazing fish. WHat exactly is big ear? Large front fins?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

SDragon said:


> Very amazing fish. WHat exactly is big ear? Large front fins?


Yes. The pectoral fins are larger and to me they look like delicate flower petals.


----------

